# Gustavsson 59' Bluesmaster Goldtop !!!!



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi you Gear-heads.....
This just came in the door about a week ago thanks to Mr. Alex Dann.
It’s an 08’ Johan Gustavsson Bluesmaster GOLDTOP !!!! The finish is the only thing differing cosmetically from the other four Bluesmasters that have passed through these hands.
The top is his own mixture of gold. Looks like it’s got quite a greenish tinge to it. But in some light it does appear pure gold. The back is a warm medium tone of natural stain. With the neck being a darker version of the brown back body.
As per the info tag....The top of the body is Maple,.... Body and neck is Honduran Mahogany.....Fretboard is Brazilian Rosewood (and a really dark piece I might add...almost black). Tuners are Gotoh Klusons, Bridge is JG Wraptail, Pickups are Wolfetone Legends, Gustavsson winds. Finish is nitro. Big frets, vintage Bumblebee caps. Buzz Feiten tuning system
It weighs 7.9lbs.

When I got it in the house I wanted to plug it in right away, but I thought I’d plug in my 07’ Bluesmaster (as I know how good that baby is) just to get that tone in my head before moving onto the GT. I plugged into a completely modded Traynor Guitar Mate that Pete Medvick created. Actually, the only thing remaining from the Guitar Mate is the chassis (only...everything has been replaced including tranny’s) and the box. So it’s really a misnomer to call it a Traynor.......or a Guitar Mate. But it does have 2x 6v6’s and one 12” speaker (Celestion gold). Makes for about 22-24 watts. 
The 07’ Bluesmaster is heavily chambered weighing in around the low 7’s. I do believe this new 08’ is a solid body and as I said is heavier than the 07’. 
So after playing the 07’ for about 15 minutes and getting used to it’s sonic delights, I plugged in the 08’. Immediately I could tell (before strumming a chord that this guitar had far less output than the 07’. And was a little lack luster in tone. Oh well I thought, Duane vs. Dickey. Not every guitar needs to slay dragons with it’s output. But after a few seconds of playing, I realized the action was way up and the pickups were way down. Either level or lower than the crème surrounds they sit in. So off to the bench to make some adjustments. 15 minutes later I had the 08’ set up the same as the 07’.....okay taste test back on !!!!!
Again started out with the 07’......okay got that tone is my mouth...now the 08’
RIPPER !!!!! Holy Moly these guitars had just completely changed places. With the 08’ having way more volume, and jump over the 07’. But sheer aggression is not everything and really it’s nothing that I look for in a guitar. Liveliness and jump yes, but sheer output no.
So tone wise, the 08’ CLEAN is..... snappy, BIG, bright but not harsh, and incredible articulation. Totally kills in all three positions. Beautiful shimmering chords (Strawberry Fields never sounded better), turning back the tone on the neck pickup a bit gives Jazz/Blues voicing an incredibly authentic sound. (Look out Larry Carleton and Robin Ford). In the middle position if I’d only had my Fulltone TTE I could have laid down some righteous swamp-a-billy tones within two shakes of a Rattlesnake’s tail. On the bridge I’m thinking Steve Cropper with Booker T, give me a Super Reverb and some Memphis grease. Great snappy turtles !!!!! I think a 60’s Tele got loose and had a night of pure pleasure with a certain LESlie Paul from over on 59’ Gibson Rd. And this certain little Goldy is the offspring of that union.
The 08’ up loud is..........LOUD !!!!!!!!! The neck pickup looses some of it’s clean, clear character it had back down the volume-go-round. I had to turn the amp down a bit (but only temporarily) to let the neck pickup not blow up the expensive speaker I put in that amp. Once backed down a few notches the amp and guitar were again engaged in a glorious mambo of wood, steel, glass and paper. Really CLASSIC big, robust, and warm neck tones. 
Clicking one position down on the three-way, I was delighted to find I could turn the amp back up to where it was previously. The in-between position with both pickups on was........ccccccchewy. Lot’s of bell tones here. Volume and girth dropping somewhat, which is what you want in there. I didn’t have a lot of time to start dialing in those “personal” tones that every dual Hum guitar has. You know, those signature stew of tones that great guitars are capable of if you spend the time to explore. I call it walking in the valley of the humbuckers. You turn one down a bit, then adjust the tone a little, add a little squeeze of bottom here, take lean mids and top of with a sparkle sauce of treble. Then you have you own sig tone.......and enough for seconds and thirds. I was able to get pretty close to the legendary FRESH CREAM tone of God his own self here. “I’m a Sleepy time Baby” au, AU, au, AU, ahhhhhhh............oh yes.
Now over to the hay maker............pushing down, goin’ down and getting’ up with the bridge pickup. WHOAAAAAAAAA !!!!! Live At The Fillmore meets Wheels Of Fire meets Rockin’ The Fillmore and I say that ALRIGHT....Alright....Alright !!!!! BIG BIG BIG BIG tone here that makes want to go down to the Crossroads on The Whisky Train but only if you go by the Whippin Post to catch some Tush on the way................you get the picture.

Can you tell I like this guitar?

Here are the facts (as I see them) about these Gustavsson Bluesmasters.....this is my fifth one. Each one is the absolute top of the tops in their class. There is nothing these 54 year old hands have had in them that ascends to the heights of these Bluesmasters in the mahogany/maple/dual hum category. The bonus you get with these is each one is very different from the other. Each has some unique signature sound and while you can’t say one is better than the other, you can have your fave. This one just might be mine.......at least today ;^)
I have made the mistake of selling three of my previous JG’s but...at least Nigel Lall (V-verb here) has that beautiful early 03’ and Hugh Hardy (BlueHugh2 here) has taken the 05’ into his heart and hands. So they are still “in the family”. Sadly the P-90 07’ I had has gone to the US and out of the “family”. I’m hoping I don’t let this top of the gold tops out of my sight. I’ll be playing this guitar a lot and at a lot of gigs when I get home from The Junos.

Here’s some pix of the lil’ golden baby........
Cheers
Pete


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Crikey, that is one sweet looking guitar and most likely plays like a dream


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really really nice Pete. Isn't it amazing what a simple pup adjustment can do for a guitar. I was all set to unload a Mira a couple of months ago until I realized how low the pups were. Transformed the guitar in minuts.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow, nice axe. What'd that run ya, 12, 13,000 dollars?


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Good Lord that is an amazing looking guitar. I can only imagine what it feel's and play's like! Congrats on your great score and thank's for the great review.

Rock On!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

sigiifa Bugger Pete! That's one of the best Gold Tops I ever seen.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Samsquantch said:


> Wow, nice axe. What'd that run ya, 12, 13,000 dollars?


The last time I was at Petes place he told me how much they cost. I was surprised but not surprised at the same time. He let me try another Gustavsson he has and these are *very* impressive top quality, cream of the crop, guitars. So Pete, is this *the* one? It sure sounds like it from your review. )


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Enjoy Pete.....I did raise the action on it as it sounded a little "plinky" when i got it but it sounded pretty fine after the height adjustment.....I never bothered adjusting the pups....The other thing is that the pups also split with a push-pull pot....and the split coil tones sound really good....'m surprised about the weight, i was told 8.3 lbs. in any event, it is a killer guitar.

I was left with a little nugget from Mr. Pete also.....so it's not all bad


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Do you still own the other Gustavsson's you mentioned? It looks pretty good!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Call me a traditionlist but I prefer th "little nugget" 





Alex Dann said:


> Enjoy Pete.....I did raise the action on it as it sounded a little "plinky" when i got it but it sounded pretty fine after the height adjustment.....I never bothered adjusting the pups....The other thing is that the pups also split with a push-pull pot....and the split coil tones sound really good....'m surprised about the weight, i was told 8.3 lbs. in any event, it is a killer guitar.
> 
> I was left with a little nugget from Mr. Pete also.....so it's not all bad


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Alex Dann said:


> Enjoy Pete.....I did raise the action on it as it sounded a little "plinky" when i got it but it sounded pretty fine after the height adjustment.....I never bothered adjusting the pups....The other thing is that the pups also split with a push-pull pot....and the split coil tones sound really good....'m surprised about the weight, i was told 8.3 lbs. in any event, it is a killer guitar.
> 
> I was left with a little nugget from Mr. Pete also.....so it's not all bad


Thanks Alex for mentioning the splits......they do sound VERY good. I'm usually not into the split hum thing but in this case I'm definitely going to give them some play time. 
Overall Alex I just want to thank you for the deal we made. I'm in heaven with this guitar. 
While I am a JG nut......That Les Paul you now have is a very special one. don't know why, but it plays and sounds better than any new LP I've ever had. It has crossed my mind several times. Including yesterday when Hugh Hardy was over and he was asking how this all went down. I did have a little pang when telling about the Goldtop LP's disappearance. Play it lots my friend !!!



Budda said:


> Do you still own the other Gustavsson's you mentioned? It looks pretty good!


I still have another 'burst Gustavsson, an 07' for now. But I'm actually trading that one for another 'burst JG in the next day or so. (an 06')



davetcan said:


> Call me a traditionlist but I prefer th "little nugget"


I can totally understand that Dave. That is a KILLER Goldtop LP.
It's just the ergonomics of the JG that are the real factor for me. I can just play them easier.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

pics of the back?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

faracaster said:


> I can totally understand that Dave. That is a KILLER Goldtop LP.
> It's just the ergonomics of the JG that are the real factor for me. I can just play them easier.


Yep, that might change my mind completely.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I don't know if you missed my reply Pete, so I'll ask again, would you say that this is *the* one? I know you've been on the hunt for another Gustavsson for quite awhile.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Kenmac said:


> I don't know if you missed my reply Pete, so I'll ask again, would you say that this is *the* one? I know you've been on the hunt for another Gustavsson for quite awhile.


HA !!! Well Ken.....All I can say is .......it's THE ONE today. I've got a gig on Saturday. I'll be using it there......and I'll have an even better answer then. always like to hear how it sounds in the "mix".
But the neck size, weight, and tone at home is.....SUPERB !!!!! I was actually playing it when I got your reply. Also....it's a goldtop.....my fav colour.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Budda said:


> pics of the back?


Why of course......
One piece Hondurian Mahogany with some nice bearclawing. Nice figure in the neck too.




















Here's a close pic of the brazilian fretboard. Very dark and nice long pores.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

That's a beauty...Congrats on that one!!!!!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

Great looking guitar. I figure that I've eventually work my way up to that price point LOL


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

that is just SICK man...SICK....i SO would want one of those.. imagine that in a 59 style sunburst..


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

al3d said:


> that is just SICK man...SICK....i SO would want one of those.. imagine that in a 59 style sunburst..


No need to imagine Al...........INCOMING !!!! Should have this example next week. (not my pix)


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Pics of the 05 and 07 when I had them










Here's my 03 - Formerly Petey's!


----------



## Bruiser74 (Jan 29, 2010)

Good God! These are stunning guitars!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Some very tasty guitars on his website too JGG - JGGUITARS - Johan Gustavsson Guitars - Bluesmaster


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I love the burst colours on the JGs. Really nice. Congrats Pete. Nice gold "nugget" Alex, I know it well.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks Todd and everyone.......
I just had my first gig with it last night. SUPERB !!!!!!
Much different than my 07' burst one. Hits the amp WAYYYYYYY harder. But is more articulate. Has more top end than the 07' but strangely I felt I needed to turn up the treble on my amp a wee bit. I've been using the same amp, a Teixiera ef86 since December and the 07' JG since February so I have been pretty set in what the amp/guitar relationship had been. It was a little surprising as I said but, totally joyous. I had a really inspiring night. The sound of the guitar was teasing me. Like it was egging me on. I made a few left turns in tunes that caught the band by surprise but, they seemed to deftly bob and weave with me. There were times I could almost taste the tone.......it was SOOOOO....... chewy.
Geez I'm hungry now. 
Any rate, it was a good night, for the band and myself. always good when you get a new bit of kit and it works......well.

Cheers
Pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

JG update !!!!!
Here's an 06' Bluesmaster I got from Jim at Tradarama in April (traded my 07' JG for it). He was a pleasure to deal with.












Here's the aforementioned Goldtop and the 06'. Both came through Jim at some point. I think the GT went from Jim to Gil to Alex Dann to me. I have to say the GT has some heavy sonic mojo goin' on.
The GT is HUGE sounding.....hits the amp hard and stiff. No compression from the guitar really. But the 06' is subtler and has deep harmonic treasures. These differences are from two guitars that are only a couple of ounces apart in weight and have the same pickups in them.


----------



## six-string (Oct 7, 2009)

next time you get bored with one of those, you could sell it to me! =)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Wanted: Free JG Bluesmaster. I've even come and pick it up to take it off your hands.


----------

